#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  近期版主任用及更換 2015/11/3

## 狼王白牙

原本這一則應該發在版主專用討論版，但發現網路時代已經改變，即使是小道消息亦會四處流傳，因此日後版主任用案採用公開討論，此外除了維基百科式的充分討論，不接受其他方法，如，非論壇上的正式討論、或者版面管理員沒有主見，只利用按讚來宣告自己的意見喜好，亦會達成負面評審。

根據 *2012 年 12 月 19 日版面管理員任用方案執行任用制度*。

根據近期觀察，*銀星、上弦月／下弦月* 兩位會員，於近一季(約莫3個月)於 *肉球蓋印處* 熱情歡迎會員，並熱絡於論壇活動，指派上認為該版面管理員。其中銀星本為正式管理員，上弦月／下弦月由於初次上任，暫時為試用狀態。若保持活絡達一季即轉為正式管理員。

原報名的兩位管理員卡斯特、帕格薩斯評審活動量低於上兩位會員，暫時予以卸任。除此之外，版面管理員負責討論相關站務政策，宜有主見、正面之意見。本段落及開頭段落其實暗示了其中一位版主之卸任理由。希望繼續努力，爭取再次上任的機會。

另一會員 *房兔·蘭陵柳* 因甫一註冊即撰寫論壇小遊戲，除此之外張貼不少影像及創作，雖曾經擔任心理諮商版面管理員但亦曾經予以卸任，但此次重新任用為輕鬆廣場版面管理員，附帶一提，該管理員評價為兩岸三地重要交流會員，由於張貼不少當地的影像照片及附帶文化藝術創作的作品，使大家能夠得知千里之外亦有同好正在努力當中。

以上公告 2015/11/3

----------


## CORN庫爾

偷偷糾正一下錯字(探出頭)

指派上任(O)
只派上認(X)

----------


## 弦月

感謝狼王白牙願意給我一次嘗試的機會
我會盡我所能努力看看的OwO/

----------


## 卡斯特

雖然早就料到有這一天了，但還是有點驚訝呢
不過我倒是真的沒什麼在回覆啦……
也算是自己的過失

也感謝狼王給我這個機會，抱歉我沒有好好利用及管理
下次……如果真的有下次的話我會好好當的！

也恭喜新上任的管理員能獲得這個機會
以上

P.S“2012 年 12 月 19 日版面管理員任用方案執行任用制度”的連結怪怪的
喔對，既然退位了，勳章可以收掉了

----------


## 帝嵐

謝謝狼王的肯定與重用
讓我倍感榮幸
銀某也將繼續在樂園裡活躍、指導新獸的
也在此恭喜新上任的管理員！

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

TO狼王白牙：
恕我暫時不能接受這個版主任命，
首先，在決定作出這個任命之前，我並沒有收到狼王的詢問消息，在聊天室、PM或QQ上都沒有收到，這個任命如此突然而缺乏詢問和告知，我無法隨意接受。
其次（如果有被詢問的話我也會說），我近期並沒有擔任任何版主的打算，在空餘時間、所需素質等方面也並不充足（特別是最近有在準備深造的事宜特別是外語等級考試），以及一些其他各種各樣的原因。
至於打算任命我于輕鬆廣場的原因，其中「編寫論壇小遊戲」只是套用了心理測試網頁小遊戲的模板，之於版主所需之素質是微不足道的，張貼影像與創作也不一定和輕鬆廣場這個版面相符合，
另外特別地，我不太想被強調為「兩岸三地重要交流會員」，這樣highlight對陸獸融入樂園很難說得上是有利，而且這個強調也曾一度對我造成過困擾，樂園作為一個（致力於）眾獸和諧平等其樂融融的圈子，無需任何特別強調。

綜上，房兔表示暫時無法擔任這個版主的職務，雖然不排除以後可能會有一些打算。以及希望狼王今後在宣佈版主任命或變更前，可以盡可能多地詢問當事獸的意見以及徵詢眾獸們對該獸是否能勝任版主崗位的看法，那麼就先謝謝啦~

----------


## 狼王白牙

或許有點突兀，不過感謝過去大家的努力，

狼之樂園、管理員的職責及意義，包括會員按下讚時的心態，

都跟以往不太一樣了。

所以卸任無須氣餒，上任無須狂熱

（例如該讀書時就應該去讀書，而不應該流連忘返，這是另一管理員及自己期盼面對會考的另一位管理員的建議）

至於任務可以選擇接或不接，只是發自內心的讚賞仍不改變。

無法通知及討論時有一種作法，可以充分討論時則有另外一種作法

期盼諸位的理解。

----------

